# <LOTR> The Fate of The North



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the thread for the Decipher LOTR game I am running.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Opening Scene*

As you arrive at the high, wind swept hill of Amon Sul, You see that you were apparently not the only one who was drawn here. For,  around a large camp fire near the southern base of the hill, you see figures who do not appear to be together, but are all waiting for someone or something. Near the fire is the base of a large monument of some kind. The monument itself lays broken nearby. 

<Please describe your actions as you enter the scene, in the order of arrival>


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

After putting away his token, Valangil makes his way to the monument to build the signal fire as Arador has instructed.  Thinking how odd to be starting a mission of stealth with such a beacon.

  As he gathers the wood for the fire, he thinks again on the company it will his duty to guide in these dangerous times.  Four men, two of the fair folk, a dwarf, and one of the small folk.  Once again he thinks interesting times...

  After he gets the fire started he thinks it would be a shame to waste, and goes about collecting a meal for the future arrivals.  Most likely in this area he have to settle for creatures of the brush.

  Then he settles with his back to a tree and awaits the arrival of this company that is to assemble.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 16, 2003)

Lanwi approaches the hill, his spear strapped to his back so as to be non-threatening, and hails everyone there. "I have been on a long walk. Perhaps I could rest here with you good folk a while?" He smiles and nods to everyone in a show of good will.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 16, 2003)

A lone horse slowly clops down the Great East Road, its rider lost in reverie, eyes focused on the horizon but seeing nothing. His age is indeterminate,  his frame and suppleness in the saddle suggest that he still possesses youth whilst the careworn face and hollow, bag lined eyes do not. His thoughts seem to return to the present and he looks around, seeing for the first time the looming presence of Weathertop to the north. 

He notices the small encampment, directs his horse over to the fire and dismounts. He meets eyes with the stranger sitting by the fire and he glances over his armour. 

"Heya, man of the north, this is not a land to travel alone, do you mind if I share your camp?"

He unloads his saddlebags and as he leans over to place them on the ground a neck chain slides out from under his shirt, bearing a silver token. He glances at the stranger and sees recognition. He seems to relax and moves towards the stranger, extending his hand in friendship. 

"I am Eidar, once rider of the mark, now it seems though that I will ride in different company."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 16, 2003)

Lorin, son of Parin, has reached the ruins of Amon Sul.  As he ambles up the hill, he notices a fire.  Surrounding this fire is an encampment where two humans are talking.  Lorin sees two men, one has an axe.  The dwarf looks in appreciation at the axe and mumbles, "I finally get to meet a human that knows how to fight."  Also, Lorin looks dissapprovingly at the large horse nearby.

As he walks up to the encampment, Lorin pulls out his token and shows it to the men.

"I am Lorin, son of Parin.  Have you guys seen a man in green mail?."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

On seeing the token Valangil visibly relaxes.  He rises and says "Welcome friend, come share a meal and relax by the fire.  I am Valangil protector and guide in these lands."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 16, 2003)

Ripping a chunk of meat off the bone with his teeth, Lorin asks "Do either of you know to what purpose we have been sent to this place?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

"Welcome all"  Valangil replies "come join us.  As for your questions friends, I do indeed know of a man in green mail and expect him here within a few days time.  As for what he wants I know in general but it would be best for him to explain it to you, that way it only needs to be explained once, we seem to still be missing a few.  A man of Gondor, two of the fair folk, and wonder of wonders one of the wee folk."


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 16, 2003)

Ethendil rides to the base of the hill after spotting the campfire. Seeing a silver token matching his own, he dismounts landing lightly on his feet. Nodding to those assembled he asks, "may I join your camp?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

"Welcome friend, I am Valangil.  Perhaps we could all introduce ourselves while we await the others?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 17, 2003)

Eidar has spent the time waiting in only Valangil's presence getting acquainted with him, but has become close lipped in the presence of the other newcomers.

"My apologies for my reticence fellow travellers, I have never met people of your folk before" [nods to Lorin and Ethendil] "and have only met your folk before in ...... less auspicious circumstances" [stares coldly at Lanwi then manages a half smile]

"I am Eidar and I have ridden here from the plains of Rohan. To what end we are meeting here I do not know, but I suspect that much planning has gone into assembling us here. Also, it would seem that some efforts have been taken to stop us meeting or at least to fathom our intent. Although I suspect that until our orchestrator in green shows up, we will be able to help them little." [grins]

[to Ethendil] "Come join us with the food our guide has provided for our wait. "

"Although, I do not believe that we will be waiting long. I suspect that our companion of the halfling folk will only be travelling from Bree, judging by the rumours flying around that village. And if myself and the Dunlen.... Lanwi can arrive within such a short time of each other, then our companion from Gondor will be here promptly."


----------



## garyh (Jan 17, 2003)

Around midday of 2 Yule, a rider bearing the fine clothes and armor rode up to the group, a longsword at his side, and a token around his neck.

The rider surveyed the scene, and taking in the abundance of other tokens he saw, knew that he was in the right place.

"Greetings from Gondor!" he announced.  "I am Belegon, and I have come from Minas Tirith seeking a man in green mail.  Along the way, I was given this token by an elf, and told to met my new fellows here."

"So," Belegon continued, with the air of a man used to commanding respect, "where is this mysterious man I have come here for?  My kingdom could use my blade, and I would tarry not here in old Arnor, but for the promise of this endeavor's service to Gondor.""


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2003)

Valangil holds his anger at the Gondorians attitude.  "My uncle will be here when the whole company has arrived.  Perhaps my humble company will serve until his arrival?"


----------



## Mirth (Jan 17, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Valangil holds his anger at the Gondorians attitude.  "My uncle will be here when the whole company has arrived.  Perhaps my humble company will serve until his arrival?" *




"If your uncle can reach the ear of my Lady Galadriel, then he certainly deserves the respect of all of us here," a wood elf strides into view, his golden black armor gleaming in the midday sun. He removes his helm, letting his silver hair flow in the breeze cutting across Amon Sul, and everyone can see that he too carries a silver token around his neck. "Greetings men and dwarf, I am Sirandir of the Galadhrim."

*[sindarin]* "And peace and welcome to you, brother," *[/sind]* he says to Ethendil.


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 17, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> [sindarin] "And peace and welcome to you, brother," [/sind] he says to Ethendil. *




*[sindarin]* "You are welcome here, Sirandir of the Golden Wood," *[/sindarin]* replies Ethendil with a nod.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 17, 2003)

"It seems to me that we are only still waiting for the little halfling and the man who organized this.  I have heard only of one hobbit before.  Many stories were told of how he dared steal from Smaug the Golden and was instrumental in taking back Erebor.  Lord Balin often spoke of him with great fondness."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 17, 2003)

Lanwi sits on his haunches casually and laughs. "It seems I am not the only one with a token," he says good-naturedly, and pulls a silver token from beneath his shirt.

"I have walked from the south in search of the same man the rest of you await. I am a Dunlending, as some of you have guessed. I know that my folk are not well-thought-of in many parts, but not all of us are oath-breakers and servants of evil. I've heard tell that many of the folk hereabouts are cousins to my people."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2003)

"Welcome Dunlending, I too have heard little to reccomend your brothers.  But I trust my uncles judge of character,  and he who all Dunedain ansewer to, has put an honus on me to see this mission done."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 17, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Lanwi sits on his haunches casually and laughs. "It seems I am not the only one with a token," he says good-naturedly, and pulls a silver token from beneath his shirt.
> 
> "I have walked from the south in search of the same man the rest of you await. I am a Dunlending, as some of you have guessed. I know that my folk are not well-thought-of in many parts, but not all of us are oath-breakers and servants of evil. I've heard tell that many of the folk hereabouts are cousins to my people." *




"There is some truth in what you say, wild one," Sirandir smiles at Lanwi. "Regardless, I trust fully in my Queen's judgment. She would not send me here if she did not think it was warranted. I accept you at your word. Do me no disservice and I shall do the same for you. Now where is that hobbit?"


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 17, 2003)

A hobbit makes his way up the path to the summit of Amon Sul, plodding forward, his face cast downward. Muttering to himself, he carries a light pack of a bedroll, leather corslet, and cooking pot. 

As he reaches the summit, the small figure looks up and sees the group gathered there. Staying on the edge of the camp, his eyes grow in wonder as he takes in the others appearance and grab. His eyes linger longest upon the wild man with the spear and the two elves.

Dropping his pack, he swallows hard and says hesitantly,"Umm..hullo. ..a..a gentleman in green armor suggested I should no longer tarry and join you. So, its true, its no Took trick... something is going on..."

The hobbit plops down upon his pack and puts his chin in his hands."Confound this-letters by elven post, Weathertop, distant cousins, strange tokens and mysteries, and confound my curiosity-it will be the death of me no doubt!" he says to no one in particular. "I should have never opened my door. What am I doing here? What are we all doing here?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

"I'm presuming you're one of the Mr Underhill's that those of us travelling through Bree heard about. Well met and welcome to our company. As for what we are gathered here for, now that you're here I imagine we will all soon  find out."


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 18, 2003)

"Underhill? Yes, I am I suppose" the hobbit says, resignedly. "Can't swing a dead cat alongside Bree-hill without hitting an Underhill."

The hobbit stands up cautiously. "Strabo's my name. To be honest, I can't imagine to what purpose I've been called for, not when there's so many of you big folk here. But in any case, thank you for your welcome."

"By any chance has anyone any food? I haven't had a morsel since 11."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 18, 2003)

"Hello, little one," Lorin says to Strabo, "Do you know of the one named Bilbo Baggins?  He is quite a legend where I come from."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

Soon after Strabo arrives, a tall man strides from the brush behind Valangil and walks to the center of the camp. He is dressed in a leather jerkin over fine Chain Mail which has been colored to the hue of forest green. He also wears a woolen cloak, leggings and High boots. He moves with grace and with a confidence born of hard experience. He is clean shaven, with long black hair and grey/blue eyes. He stands well over 6 feet tall. 

For arms, you see a long sword, long bow and dagger. All are well made and well kept, but the sword appears to be of exceptional quality by the look of the hilts. 

He stops by Valangil's side and says something to him in a language that only Valangil understands<see your email, RJ>. Then he turns and looks at the rest of you, individually. It is almost as if he is evaluating each in their turn. He nods after a moment and turns to the next person in the circle until he has assessed you all. 

Then he smiles and says, "Hail and Well Met! I am Arador, Son of Meneldil. Dunadan and Ranger of the North in service to Aragorn, Son of Arathorn - Chieftain of the Dunedain. I welcome you all to Amon Sul - ancient Watch Tower of the Northern Kingdom." 

He turns and looks to the ruins on the summit for a moment, then turns back again. "May it become so again", he says with a certain sadness and half hidden anticipation. 

With a slight shake of his head, he starts again, "Each of you struck out on a long journey from your own lands to come on a mysterious quest. I cannot tell you how or why you were chosen for this fate, only that I know each of you has a part to play in holding back the coming darkness. I know this because the Lord Elrond foresaw it, as he foresaw each of you joining this company."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

“I have little liking for this wandering around in the dark, but we have endured up to this point. Can you tell us at the least though what the task is that we have been called here for?”


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

He continues, "A storm comes, my friends. The Dark Lord of Mordor has declared himself openly and war is not far off. The war will strike the south first - certainly", he pauses and looks at Belegon, 

"but all lands will drawn into it in time. Even those lands that have been havens of peace for so many lives of men." He looks at Ethendil, Sirandir, and Strabo as he says this. 

"All is not darkness, however; even now a hidden hope makes its way towards danger and destiny, but I will speak no more of it. "

"The North is far from Mordor and is already devastated by ancient wars, but, because of this very fact, the North is also a weakness in our defenses. Think of the ruin that would occur should the orcs, trolls and other fell things in and near the old reaches of foul Angmar unite. They would overrun all of Eriador as a wolf overruns a defenseless babe because there are none to stop them. The Dunedain of the North are a diminished people." He says bitterly, "our numbers are far too few to hold back an invasion from Mount Gram or Mount Gundabad. And the remaining Eldar would need time to prepare to deal with a force that large. they would come late to battle and many thousands of orcs would be approaching the Fords of Isen before the tide could be stemmed by the elves - if they could do so at all, truth be told." He pauses again and looks at Belegon, Eidar, and Lanwi. "What would happen to Gondor, Rohan, and all the good peoples of the South if they were caught between the pincers of forces from both Mordor and the north?" He lets that comment hang in the air for a moment, then continues


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

"The task laid upon you all by Fate is to determine if this threat is a threat at all." 

"You are a company of many strengths and each of you brings unique skills and knowledge to the group. You will put those strengths to use scouting the bounds of old Rhudaur and Angmar, and the entrances to the goblin hold of Mount Gram, to answer the question of whether threat truly comes from that direction. Your success will depend on stealth and cunning, and less on strength of arms, but be prepared to battle as necessary for there are many dangers in the trollshaws and Ettenmoors - and even worse dangers haunt the old lands of the Witch King." 

"Take extra care in and near Angmar, for there are rumors of black figures and a new, terrible leader in that fell land."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

“I don’t doubt that there is trouble brewing. Orcs and the Hillmen already trouble Rohan in numbers greater than for many a season. Is skulking and spying truly what is required of men of arms?"


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

"This is an ancient realm. there are many ruins and tombs of old Arnor throughout. Some of these tombs protect the bones of mighty Dunedain from the time when the Exiles were newly come to the these lands and the Numenorean kingdoms here were young. Some say those lords were buried with items of wonderous power that could cause great harm if they were pundered and used by the servants of the enemy."

"I tell you this because I found a pundered tomb a fortnight agone in the southern reaches of the Trollshaws. At first I thought it was the lair of the band of Trolls that I slew there, but now I think something more foul may be behind its ruin."

"The contents of the tomb were very carefully stacked and sorted - not smashed and scatter as is the wont of trolls, and several things appeared to be missing. I also found the footprints of men and orcs in the tomb. The boots of the men were unusual and I have only seen their like in the south - on the feet of dead corsairs." He looks again at Belegon.

"Now, I have spoken long and of many things. You must have questions. Allow me get some food and drink and I will answer them all as best I can."

He walks over and slices off some meat with his dagger, then sit down near the fire and pulls a flask from his pack and proceeds to eat and drink while awaiting you rquestions.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *“I don’t doubt that there is trouble brewing. Orcs and the Hillmen already trouble Rohan in numbers greater than for many a season. Is skulking and spying truly what is required of men of arms?" *




Arador smiles and says, "Spoken like a true Son of Eorl. Yes, Eidar, Son of Haelfdar, stealth and fast, decisive ambushes are what are needed now so that we may know the foe we face and can take the battle to him in a manner of OUR choosing." He stops and chuckles, "But fear not, should you find what I expect, there will soon be enough battle for even you." He stops again and becomes very serious, " But do not be so fast to seek battle and death, for you may yet find your secret hope."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

[double takes then collects himself]

“Believe me, I would rather take up neither axe nor spear. But still I seem to find myself riding towards conflict. I have a talent for war, I do not seek to boast, but nothing is more unbecoming in a man than false modesty. However, when I ride towards battle I feel no joy, rather I feel nothing. Which is peace itself.”


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 18, 2003)

Strabo listens to Arador's tale with a mixture of wonder and horror. "Angmar."he whispers to himself, shuddering.

As Arador finishes, Strabo skittishy goes to the fire and  pulls a joint of meat off the fire. Walking past the dwarf, he stops for a moment."To answer your question, friend, I know of the Mr. Baggins of the Shire. There are many strange stories about him, and most even in Bree have heard of him, and his adventures and his wealth."  Going back to his pack he sits down and begins to eat, rather happily. 

But after a few minutes eating and thinking, he asks."Umm, Arador, if you don't mind me asking, what or who's tomb was in the Trollshaws? What is it that was being looked for there?'


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *But after a few minutes eating and thinking, he asks."Umm, Arador, if you don't mind me asking, what or who's tomb was in the Trollshaws? What is it that was being looked for there?' *




He smiles and says, " I encourage you to ask such questions, young lurker. The tomb was that of a noble of old Arnor. He died when this age of the Sun was but a century old and his tomb had lain inviolate all these many centuries since for it was well concealed. as for what was sought there, I can only guess that was some item of power the robbers believed was interred with him. The exiles of Numenor bought many items that would seem wonderous today from that ruined land, and some were placed in tombs when their owners accepted the Gift of Men."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 18, 2003)

Lorin turns to Strabo and says with great excitement, "Ah, Bilbo Baggins had some wondrous adventures with my kin.  He was instrumental in the slaying of Smaug the Golden, and the return to our home in the Lonely Mountain.  Master Baggins is a great hero among my people."

Lorin then stands up and asks Arador, "If we are going to scout tombs and caves, what need have we of the forest dwellers?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 18, 2003)

"I believe my uncle said we were to scout the enemy and perhaps protect the tombs from plunder.  But if we are to enter the tombs, I believe you would need us forest-dwellers to reach the entrance friend dwarf.  For our kingdoms are not all below ground as yours.  Even then do not think me to be of no value, for instance I am quite observant and know quite a bit about orcs and herbs for after the battle.  I am sure everyone here will contribute before our mission is done."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Lorin then stands up and asks Arador, "If we are going to scout tombs and caves, what need have we of the forest dwellers?" *




"The Golden Wood lies at the foot of Khazad-dum and my beloved Silverlode still flows from its heart," Sirandir reminds Lorin. "My people were no strangers to the mines there. All of us can serve our own purpose here. I am just saddened that my return to Angmar is again clouded by strife."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Sirandir _
> *
> 
> " I am just saddened that my return to Angmar is again clouded by strife." *




"I believe strife will be the only certainty in the coming days."


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 19, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Lorin turns to Strabo and says with great excitement, "Ah, Bilbo Baggins had some wondrous adventures with my kin.  He was instrumental in the slaying of Smaug the Golden, and the return to our home in the Lonely Mountain.  Master Baggins is a great hero among my people."
> *




Strabo listens to the ongoing conversation while eating. His eyes do not stray from the elves as he does. Finally, when the meat is gone from the joint he was gnawing on, he walks back to the fire for more. 

"Master Dwarf, I would very much like to hear the stories of your people about Mr. Baggins. Much of what I have heard is difficult to believe. So having information from the source, as it were, would be most interesting."

"I must say, my head is spinning. I could not have thought five days ago I would be in the company of men and dwarves-to say nothing of..elves!"


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 19, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I believe strife will be the only certainty in the coming days." *




"Which is true enough," Lanwi says, slowly standing and stretching. "Strife and enmity come to find us quickly enough. But here and now, I don't feel enmity or the need for strife, and that is enough. It heartens me to see the people of the woods here; I had thought them to be half-legendary. They are accounted good folk by those with the wisdom to see it. The Dwarves are known to be no friend to the Dark Mountain either. Of late I have come to find that the stone-men - the men of Gondor - and those-who-ride - the men of Rohan - are also good folk. The halflings, though - Hobbits, are they called? - I had heard almost nothing about besides a few silly tales to make children laugh. I cannot believe such creatures to be servants of evil, so friends I will consider them. By all appearances they eat as a hillman would eat, so I can almost consider them brothers!" Lanwi laughs as he twists the kinks and stiffness from his tired muscles. He grows thoughtful after a while, and begins to speak again quietly.

"Plundered tombs. That is nasty work. I have driven many a crow from cairns in my mountain-home." He turns to Arador. "Long ago some of my kin-folk broke an oath to your people. If hunting down tomb-robbers and scouting fortresses can help make amends for those fools, even in a small way, I will certainly not hesitate to do as you bid me."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 19, 2003)

"Well said, Master Lanwi.  I mean no trouble with you Elves.  We are mostly on the same side, and my kin fought along side the Elves of Mirkwood in the Battle of the Five Armies.  And no Dwarf would side with the Dark Lord without disgracing his kin."

Lorin then turns to the hobbit,  "As for Master Baggins, Lord Balin often told of how Master Baggins had a magic ring that could turn one invisible!"


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 19, 2003)

"Turns one invisible? Indeed, that would an item that would be quite handy in this situation, given the path that Arador has lain out for us."

Strabo looks to Lanwi."Er..Lanwi,I have never met a wild man-forgive me, I mean no insult, that is how your folk have always been spoken of in Bree-land- but I have heard stories of the hillmen. I can only say you do not speak as I would have expected."

"Such words indeed raise my spirits. But I am still hungry." The hobbit rises again and tears another hunk of meat from the fire.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 19, 2003)

> _ Originally spoken by Strabo_
> 
> *"Er..Lanwi,I have never met a wild man-forgive me, I mean no insult, that is how your folk have always been spoken of in Bree-land- but I have heard stories of the hillmen. I can only say you do not speak as I would have expected."*




“Aye, Lanwi you are unlike not just those of your folk that I have heard of, but also those I have crossed paths with. Although perhaps the difference is now in me also. I have past wrongs to make up for with your folk and am trying to let old hates fade. In doing such I find that my eyes are being opened."

Eidar shakes his head in wonder, "Before travelling north I had met neither Elf nor Dwarf, nor even heard of Hobbits as anything but tales. Truly these are interesting days."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 19, 2003)

"Some call us wild; I call us free. Our history stretches back long into the past. Even the oathbreakers spoke as civilized folk, if you consult your histories. Wild does not mean stupid. We do not speak with grunts and barks amongst ourselves, and when we learn the languages of others, we try to learn them so as not to appear fools. I do not know of these others you have met, but they perhaps have spent too long in the company of orcs. I have not."


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 20, 2003)

Swallowing his mouthful of food, Strabo says,"Please Lanwi, I meant no insult. I am truly ignorant of your people's history. But all that I have heard in the past of your folk is what has been handed down by story and song. I..I..suppose none of those stories are very flattering to your folk. But my grand aunt always said to judge people by who they are and what they do, not by the stories told by people you never met, if you follow my meaning."

Blushing slightly, the hobbit sheepishly resumes eating.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 20, 2003)

"I saw no insult in what you or anyone has said, small sir. Many of my people have become brutes under the sway of the Dark Mountain. Some few of us remain free...but not enough, perhaps." 

Lanwi brightens after a moment and then laughs. "Tidy tomb-robbers? That is an odd thing where I come from. Perhaps this is not so here. These men of the south - these corsairs - must have been the ones to so neatly stack plunder; orcs are not so civilized with the belongings of the dead. But why did they not take it all? That is the strange part of it."

Lanwi then join the Hobbit in his meal.


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

After hearing the group's discussion, Belegon rose from the fire and addressed Arador.

"The counsels of Elrond are wisely heeded by any who oppose the shadow," began the Dunadan.  "And you speak true - Gondor would not be well served by enemies from both North and East, along with the Southrons we've often clashed with.  But is it wisdom to divert attention to this northern front that may yet remain quiet while true peril does lay known to us in the land of Mordor?  Should not we face one foe before turning to the next?"

After recieving his answer, Belegon turned to Lanwi.  "You bear little resemblance to the wild men I have seen, hillman.  Your dress is much the same as those brutes, but I can see a good heart beats in you, and your words show both wisdom and courage.  I am pleased to meet one such as yourself, Lanwi, son of the hills."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 20, 2003)

Lanwi nods to Belegon. "My thanks to you sir, but what little wisdom I have has been given to me by an old man far to the south. Now, I have said my piece - perhaps too much," he chuckles, "and now I believe I will allow the others to speak for a while." 

Lanwi nods to the others, and moves to the edge of the group. He again sits on his haunches, and observes those who speak.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Belegon_
> *
> But is it wisdom to divert attention to this northern front that may yet remain quiet while true peril does lay known to us in the land of Mordor?  Should not we face one foe before turning to the next?"
> *



"Nay Belegon, Arador has the right of this. Wisdom beyond my knowing has seen fit to group us together here. Just look around at this strange company, surely it is not without good cause that we have been summoned. I too prefer to fight the foe I can see, but I will trust Arador's judgement in this."


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

"Aye, Horselord," Belegon concedes, "it is not lightly a group such as this is drawn together.  I will lend my aid its purpose, and hope that in this I will serve Gondor well."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 21, 2003)

Sirandir watches the talk of men and hobbits with much interest for it is so fast-paced and so full of raw emotion. He decides it is time for him to add his piece. 

"The long years of my people give me some perspective on this, so please hear me out," he says as he steps forward to the center of the circle, making sure to turn and look at each person as he speaks. "All the wars and struggles of this land have been decided by the actions of a few individuals. Time and time again, it is a small group that makes or breaks the tides of battle."

"Even the smallest of us can have a great impact. More than you know, in fact," the elf looks at Strabo with a soft smile and continues, "I am sure that we are all more than capable in our own ways, no matter how out of place we may seem at first," here Sirandir looks at Lanwi and then at Belegon before going on, "So let us be about our task and put this questioning behind us."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 21, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *"I believe my uncle said we were to scout the enemy and perhaps protect the tombs from plunder.  But if we are to enter the tombs, I believe you would need us forest-dwellers to reach the entrance friend dwarf.  For our kingdoms are not all below ground as yours.  Even then do not think me to be of no value, for instance I am quite observant and know quite a bit about orcs and herbs for after the battle.  I am sure everyone here will contribute before our mission is done." *




"All here have skills and knowledge that will be needed for the task before you. There are abandoned keeps and towers in the hills and forests of Rhudaur that have stood since before the beginning of this age - though they be hidden by 15 centuries of overgrowth and disuse. The stone-lore of a dwarf will be of great value in finding safe passage through these, while the woods-skill of the eldar and Valangil will be necessary to find them. Stealth and the quiet feet of the hobbit are needed to scout and Orc camp. Valiant arms are always of use in the Trollshaws."

"So you see, master dwarf, all here are needed for the task to be successful."


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 21, 2003)

Strabo looks around at the group. Finished eating, he tosses the bones to the fire. "So Arador, is that where we are bound? To the Trollshaws? Or are we to go some other place in..in Rhuadaur?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2003)

Before this is over little one, we'll probably go and see everything he has mentioned and more.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 22, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Before this is over little one, we'll probably go and see everything he has mentioned and more. *




Strabo peers at the Dunadan with a deflated expression. "That's what I'm afraid of. You may live a life outdoors, and give it little care; you may also enjoy creeping into tombs. I suppose if the need is for it, I too could become used to those activities. But creeping into orc camps is something I think I don't wish to experience, thank you very much."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 22, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Strabo looks around at the group. Finished eating, he tosses the bones to the fire. "So Arador, is that where we are bound? To the Trollshaws? Or are we to go some other place in..in Rhuadaur?" *




"Before the task is done, my young friend, I expect you will see a good deal of both; as well as areas further north and west." At that, his face takes a grim set 

He continues "To begin, you should move north east from this site until you reach the bounds of the Trollshaws, then turn north to the entrace of Mount Gram. Your course after that shall be determined by what you find on your journey - I expect."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *After hearing the group's discussion, Belegon rose from the fire and addressed Arador.
> 
> "The counsels of Elrond are wisely heeded by any who oppose the shadow," began the Dunadan.  "And you speak true - Gondor would not be well served by enemies from both North and East, along with the Southrons we've often clashed with.  But is it wisdom to divert attention to this northern front that may yet remain quiet while true peril does lay known to us in the land of Mordor?  Should not we face one foe before turning to the next?"
> *




"And do not let the quiet you see now deceive you, Belegon. Not 3 months ago, two battles were fought with Nazgul only 100 yards from where we now sit. First by Gandalf the Grey and, two days later, by Aragorn - my kinsman and chieftain, and 4 halfings from the shire. The Nine are afoot and the North was their focus a short time ago."


----------



## garyh (Jan 22, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "And do not let the quiet you see now deceive you, Belegon. Not 3 months ago, two battles were fought with Nazgul only 100 yards from where we now sit. First by Gandalf the Grey and, two days later, by Aragorn - my kinsman and chieftain, and 4 halfings from the shire. The Nine are afoot and the North was their focus a short time ago." *




"In that case, Arador, I agree that this region is of great import," Belegon conceded.  "For the Nine and Gandalf the Grey to come to blows here...  This area truly does warrant our attention."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 22, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Strabo peers at the Dunadan with a deflated expression. "That's what I'm afraid of. You may live a life outdoors, and give it little care; you may also enjoy creeping into tombs. I suppose if the need is for it, I too could become used to those activities. But creeping into orc camps is something I think I don't wish to experience, thank you very much." *




"Do not worry, little Strabo.  I have seen far worse than orcs and lived.  Stand by me in battle and the only orcs you will see are those without limbs."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 22, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He turns to Arador. "Long ago some of my kin-folk broke an oath to your people. If hunting down tomb-robbers and scouting fortresses can help make amends for those fools, even in a small way, I will certainly not hesitate to do as you bid me." *




"I am heartened to see you here, my friend from the mountains. I had thought all good had left your people long ago. Your presense goes far to redeem the former treachery of your folk. I welcome you here."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Arador_
> 
> * “And do not let the quiet you see now deceive you, Belegon. Not 3 months ago, two battles were fought with Nazgul only 100 yards from where we now sit. First by Gandalf the Grey and, two days later, by Aragorn - my kinsman and chieftain, and 4 halfings from the shire. The Nine are afoot and the North was their focus a short time ago."*




“Nazgul? The servants of the Dark Lord?” scoffs Eidar incredulously. Then he sees the grim certainty in Arador’s face and shudders as ice runs up his spine. “Surely not”, Eidar mutters in horror, “those foul creatures were laid to rest with their master.”


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 23, 2003)

Strabo pulls his cloak tight around him as the others talk of a Dark Lord. "Four hobbits" he mumbles, "that must have been what Pippin was talking about in his letter. There was a lot of trouble in Bree around that time."

The hobbit closes his eyes,"Oh dear..."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 23, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> “Nazgul? The servants of the Dark Lord?” scoffs Eidar incredulously. Then he sees the grim certainty in Arador’s face and shudders as ice runs up his spine. “Surely not”, Eidar mutters in horror, “those foul creatures were laid to rest with their master.” *




"Nay, Eidar. The Ringwraiths cannot be destroyed unless the Dark Lord himself is utterly destroyed. That has not yet come to past. The battle that ended the 2nd age saw the destruction of Sauron's body, but not his spirit. He has revealed himself again in the form of a great lidless eye and has rebuilt Barad-Dur. There is a small hope of his defeat, but until and unless that end should come to pass we must prepare for battle the like of which has not been seen in an age."


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 23, 2003)

"I am Ethendil of the Havens. We are indeed a strange company, yet I deem this task has been set before each of us. Long have my people strove with the Shadow. Whatever role I may have in hindering Him, I will take up in earnest."


"Nai elen silar lumenn' omentievlo."
*[quenya]May a star shine on the hour of our meeting[/quenya]*


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Nay, Eidar. The Ringwraiths cannot be destroyed unless the Dark Lord himself is utterly destroyed. That has not yet come to past. The battle that ended the 2nd age saw the destruction of Sauron's body, but not his spirit. He has revealed himself again in the form of a great lidless eye and has rebuilt Barad-Dur. There is a small hope of his defeat, but until and unless that end should come to pass we must prepare for battle the like of which has not been seen in an age." *




"I am afraid that what Arador claims is true," Sirandir says as he bows his head for a moment. "Dark times are upon us again. Although it seems to many here that an age has passed, for myself and Ethendil, I'm sure, it seems as though just yesterday the Witch-King had been brought down. The era of peace is all too fleeting for my tastes."

The Galadhrim turns to Ethendil, *[Quenya]*"Yeni ve linte yuldar avanier."*[/Quenya]* _Years like swift draughts have passed away._


----------



## arador359 (Jan 23, 2003)

Arador nods to Sirandir in apparent understanding, then rises and addresses the group.

"Well, the company is assembled and the hour grows late. We should retire to the ruins above to rest for the evening. Tomorrow will be a day of travel and of vigilance for you all. While a single man making camp here will go largely unnoticed, a group such as this will draw the attention of many both fair and foul. From this point you should strive for stealth and cunning since you there may be unknown dangers ahead."

He turns and starts up the hill toward the summit.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Arador_
> 
> *"Well, the company is assembled and the hour grows late. We should retire to the ruins above to rest for the evening. Tomorrow will be a day of travel and of vigilance for you all. While a single man making camp here will go largely unnoticed, a group such as this will draw the attention of many both fair and foul. From this point you should strive for stealth and cunning since you there may be unknown dangers ahead."
> *




"Perhaps then we should adopt an attitude of stealth beginning from _this_ night. I imagine the coming nights will see us camp often without a fire, so let us make no beacon of ourselves tonight either. In my travel through Bree I sensed many an eye on me. Now that we are at our appointed meeting place I think we should do all we can to avoid prying eyes. For that matter Arador, should we slip away tonight rather than leave under day's light?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 24, 2003)

"That might well be a good idea, if it were not for two problems.  One most of the servants of the dark one are active at night.  Two it would not be slipping away, as not all here are used to moving quietly through the woods in the night"  replies Valangil.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 24, 2003)

Strabo looks up at the men "Wouldn't it be wise to keep a fire, to keep away things like the..the nazgul?" he offers hopefully.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 25, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Strabo looks up at the men "Wouldn't it be wise to keep a fire, to keep away things like the..the nazgul?" he offers hopefully. *




Lanwi stirs. "I agree with the small sir. While fire may be as a beacon to some, it is a bane to many dark things, many of which can see in the dark quite well. I would rather have light to fight by than to fumble for my spear in the dark. By the light of day we can then make good time, when the dark things must go to ground."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 25, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lanwi stirs. "I agree with the small sir. While fire may be as a beacon to some, it is a bane to many dark things, many of which can see in the dark quite well. I would rather have light to fight by than to fumble for my spear in the dark. By the light of day we can then make good time, when the dark things must go to ground." *




The conversation continues as you approach the summit of the hill. As you get closer, you notice the massive foundations of what was the watchtower. Peering up you see that the tower appears to have been sheered off at about the level that a 1st floor ceiling would have been. Arador leads you through some rubble and into a small central court yard that may have once sheltered horses. 

As everyone files into the area, he turns and says, "I believe a fire would be safe tonight. there is enough shelter here hide both flame and smoke if it is a small blaze. A watch would be a prudent precaution, however."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 25, 2003)

"As for leaving tonight instead of waiting until the dawn, this night at least we still need to discuss your path, and everyone could use some much needed rest. Though I deem you may find night travel a prudent course of action before your task is done." 

He moves to a dais at one side of the open area and unrolls a parchment he removes from his pack. Those nearby can see that it is a map.


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

Belegon moved forward to peer at Arador's map.

-Presuming it's a map of where we are and where we're going-

"Tell me," Belegon began, "how many days journey to our destination?  What do you believe we will encounter along the way?"


----------



## arador359 (Jan 25, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Belegon moved forward to peer at Arador's map.
> 
> -Presuming it's a map of where we are and where we're going-
> 
> "Tell me," Belegon began, "how many days journey to our destination?  What do you believe we will encounter along the way?" *




Arador points to the map and says, "You should stay off the road from this point on. Travel north of the road until you reach the Last Bridge - it is the only way to cross the river. Then turn north into the Trollshaws. You must take care from now on not to draw attention to yourselves so it will take you longer to reach the bridge - expect about 7 days. Once you are in the hills and forests of Rhudaur, you must be stealthy and take care less you find yourselves beset by foes before you know they are about. As for what you find, Orcs and Trolls certainly, though I do not council you to attack each group of these you encounter unless they see you. There is also an unsavory group of men lurking about Bree. Sometimes they are seen along the roads. Finally, there are indication that some other group is in the Trollshaws, or North in old Angmar. As I said, I found a boot print of a type only seen in the south but a fortnight ago in the woods of the Trollshaws."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 25, 2003)

Eidar also peers at the map, eager to learn as much he can of their route through unknown lands. 

“So Arador, our only specific directions are; travel east to the Hoarwell River, then north through the Trollshaws and on to the Ettenmoors, where we will seek out Mt. Gram. Beyond that we are to investigate any unusual activity which we deem warrants attention. Have I the right of it?”

Eidar then turns to Valangil. “You have travelled the north and will be our guide, but have you walked these _very_ paths we will be travelling before?”


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 25, 2003)

Valangil replies "I have travelled this area extensively in the company of my uncle.  I  am most familiar with the area around Mount Gram.  It is the orcs of that area who are, most likely responsible, for the death of my mother.  So I would say I know the area as well as any, and better than most."  You can almost see the hatred enter his eyes as he discusses the orcs of Mount Gram.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 25, 2003)

Strabo looks for a moment at the map, something difficult to do given his size.

As the other discuss things to come, the hobbit finds a place close to the fire, and stares into the darkness all around. Occasionally, he steals a glance at the elves.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

"Aye," Belegon agreed, "your... hard-earned knowledge will prove of great use in the days ahead, Valangil.  We are lucky indeed to count one such as yourself among our number."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 27, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Eidar also peers at the map, eager to learn as much he can of their route through unknown lands.
> 
> “So Arador, our only specific directions are; travel east to the Hoarwell River, then north through the Trollshaws and on to the Ettenmoors, where we will seek out Mt. Gram. Beyond that we are to investigate any unusual activity which we deem warrants attention. Have I the right of it?”*




"There are 3 sets of ruins you should investigate as well. Two are old guard towers. They were destroyed in the wars between Angmar and Arthedain 15 centuries ago. The 3rd is the ancient capitol of Rhudaur. Each of these sites was built by the followers of Elendil soon after he arrived on these shores and hide ancient tombs. It must be known if they were disturbed as well." 

He marks the locations on the map <by the way, I will find or make a better map>. One of the towers lies roughly in the middle of the hills of the Trollshaws about 75 miles from the Last Bridge while the other tower and the old capitol are both on the eastern bank of the Hoarwell. The tower is about 50 miles north of the road and the other site roughly 50 miles further up the river.

He then notices that Strabo is trying to see the map and looks around for a moment. Finding a chunk of rubble of the right size he places it next to the table and says with a smile, "my apologies, Mr. Underhill, I hope this will be acceptable as a step."

He turns back to the map and gazes at it again, then says, "depending on what you find in the ruins or near Mt. Gram, you may also need to enter the bounds of old Angmar. It is still a fell place even though the Witch King was defeated and fled a thousand years ago," he glances at Sirandir, "but strange rumors tell of a new presence there trying to rebuild parts of Carn Dum. I cannot council you to venture there or stay away. I leave it to your judgment based on what you find in your travels, but, if the servants of Sauron are rebuilding in Angmar, Elrond must be told without delay."

He stops and looks about, "Well, there is the quest put before you. What questions do you have of me? If you have none, we should set a watch and get what rest we may. We must be away at dawn. You on your quest and I on mine."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Game Mechanics Stuff Here*

Now I need to know if you are setting a watch, if so, how does it work, and what your general behavior is around sleeping; i.e., do you sleep in your armor, etc. This is not just for the night at Amon Sul. I'm looking your standard procedures here.

Thanks!


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

"And where will your travels take you, Arador?" Belegon asked.

_OOC:  Belegon can take any watch needed.  If others similarly him and haw , he'll take middle.  He will not sleep in armor (I assume there are penalties for it in this system.  If there aren't, he will sleep in his armor)._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Arador_
> 
> *"Well, there is the quest put before you. What questions do you have of me? If you have none, we should set a watch and get what rest we may. We must be away at dawn. You on your quest and I on mine."*





"Arador, if these tombs and ruins are being ransacked, do you have any idea to what end?"

Eidar then turns to the gathered company. "There are eight of us that will travel on from here, may I suggest that we divide the night into four watches of two. We will need to have our wits about us and longer watches lend themselves to wandering minds, which we can ill afford. I will volunteer myself for a middle watch, I sleep little anyway."


_OOC: Eidar will take it upon himself to look after the horses whenever camp is set. He will sleep in armour regardless of penalty and always keep his axe and an unlit torch by his bedroll. _


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 27, 2003)

Strabo's ears perk up at Eidar's question. The talk of Angmar, Rhuduar and Mt Gram has made the hobbit uneasy. He listens eagerly for Arador's reply.

_After Aradors reply, Strabo will volunteer for the first watch. "I think the watch in pairs is an excellent ideas Eidar" he says. The hobbit will sleep without his armor to prevent any penalties_


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 27, 2003)

"I will stand a middle watch also," Lanwi says. "Sleep is for the weak!" He bursts out laughing, a good natured smile upon his face. He looks around at the others, then grows a bit moreserious as he sees the elves. "I have heard, though, that the folk of the trees never sleep." He brightens again: "What good watchmen they must make!"

Lanwi looks at the map and shuffles his feet a bit, seemingly embarassed. He gestures uncertainly at the writing on the map. "I-I must confess to ignorance in the way of scrolls. Few among my folk are learned in the art of...of...this scratching. Writing! Yes, that's the word. We make similar maps, sometimes, in the dirt, to get our bearings. The words, though, elude me. My apologies." He bows. "If told the way, though, I rarely stray from the path."

_OOC: Lanwi will sleep in his leather armor. A fine roleplaying tradition must continue!  _


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 27, 2003)

Valangil replies "I will take last watch, who will stand with me?"  As for sleep habits unless there are penalties for leather armor, Valangil will sleep in armor with Dagorist close to hand.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 27, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "Arador, if these tombs and ruins are being ransacked, do you have any idea to what end?"
> ...




"This is the riddle I must try to unravel." He says, acknowledging Belegon and his query.

"I must travel to Fornost and Annuminas to determine if any disturbances have occurred there, then I must seek out a Lore Master who is learned in the history of the Dunedain of the north to determine what may be driving these desecrations. The lords of Arnor were interred with many riches and items of wonder - some of these from old Numenor. I fear the item or items sought may be fabled to hold some great power that will benefit the finder."

He looks at Valangil and says, "I will try to meet you at Mt. Gram, but do not tarry longer than a day awaiting me. Go either to Angmar, if that be your need, or to Rivendell with your reconnaissance."


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 27, 2003)

"I will join Master Underhill in the first watch."

_OOC: Lorin will sleep out of his armor._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Valangil replies "I will take last watch, who will stand with me?"  As for sleep habits unless there are penalties for leather armor, Valangil will sleep in armor with Dagorist close to hand. *




"I will stand with you, Valangil," Sirandir says, glancing towards Eidar and back the elf continues, "My need for sleep is little as well, so none of you should have any fear of waking me, should the need arise."

_OOC: Sorry, I've been sick. I'll try to keep up the post rate now. Arador, I got your email but haven't gotten a chance to look over the character yet. I'll post in the OOC thread once I have._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 27, 2003)

Hearing Lanwi volunteer for a middle watch, Eidar shifts uncomfortably in his seat and then turns to Belegon. "Belegon of Gondor, I would have you share watch with me. I have visited your white city once and would hear from you those tales of your history that are unknown to me."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 28, 2003)

Lanwi nods to Eidar. "Ah, good horse-sir, if you will but let me, I will show you not all Dunlendings are savage horse-eaters." Then he grins. "Well, not until we have need..." and he laughs. "No, no, I jest. Let us stand watch together, and share tales of our homeland."

_OOC: Inez Hull, don't feel obligated to take Lanwi up on this. He just sees himself as a "goodwill ambassador," and expects to be rebuffed at first. I'm just saying this so it doesn't come off as I'm being overbearing - I'm just roleplaying _


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Lanwi_
> 
> *"No, no, I jest. Let us stand watch together, and share tales of our homeland."*




Eidar bristles and then spits out, "the tales of my homeland that dwell most on my mind involve _your_ folk and are tales I would rather not tell." 

After a few moments the heat fades from Eidar's face and he turns to face Lanwi, "Aye then Hillman, we must travel together so let us at least learn to sit peacefully in each other's company. I will watch alongside you."


_OOC: Don't worry Col.H, I'm more than happy with the interaction between our characters, keep it coming_


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 28, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *"I will join Master Underhill in the first watch."
> *




"I welcome your company Lorin. Your axe will be no small comfort to me on this night."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 28, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eidar bristles and then spits out, "the tales of my homeland that dwell most on my mind involve your folk and are tales I would rather not tell."
> 
> ...




For the first time, Lanwi bristles, and his jaw sets firmly. "Know this, _forgoil_, that I have heard tales of _your_ folk hunting woodmen like animals. I have been counselled by one wiser than I to extend the hand of peace, but I am not so wise as he and my patience is not infinite. I do not know if insults are the way of the horsemen, but they are not my way." He pauses for a long moment, his eyes steadily holdng those of Eidar (_OOC: I assume Eidar stares back_). He pulls his spear out and tosses it at the feet of Eidar. "There is my spear, if you fear that in the night it will find its way between your shoulder blades." For a long moment Lanwi stands silently, then casts his eyes to the ground. He mutters to himself in the tongue of his people. Then: "I will sleep until my watch," he says tiredly, in Westron. He then sits on his haunches and closes his eyes.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Lanwi_
> *"Know this, forgoil, that I have heard tales of your folk hunting woodmen like animals. I have been counselled by one wiser than I to extend the hand of peace, but I am not so wise as he and my patience is not infinite. I do not know if insults are the way of the horsemen, but they are not my way." He pauses for a long moment, his eyes steadily holdng those of Eidar (OOC: I assume Eidar stares back). He pulls his spear out and tosses it at the feet of Eidar. "There is my spear, if you fear that in the night it will find its way between your shoulder blades."*




Eidar first blanches as Lanwi's remark strikes home but then fiercely returns his stare. After their eye contact is broken Eidar clenches and unclenches both jaw and fists several times, his eyes staring into the distance, oblivious to any attempts by the others to talk to him.

Several minutes after Lanwi has moved away, Eidar crouches down to retrieve his spear and slowly inspects it, lost in thought. He then quietly walks over to Lanwi's resting form and gently lays the spear by his side. 

Eidar then returns to the centre of the camp. "Lanwi and I will take the second watch, which leaves Ethendil and Belegon to take the third, if that is agreeable to you all."

Eidar then moves to a space by the fire, wraps himself in his blanket and lies down, staring unblinking at the stars above.


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 28, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *"I have heard, though, that the folk of the trees never sleep." He brightens again: "What good watchmen they must make!"
> 
> 
> *



*

It is true Lanwi that my folk do not need sleep as do men," says Ethendil. "Yet, I can not travel the length of Eriador with no rest," he says laughing.

"I will take watch with Belegon, if he will have my company."

Moving from the fire, Ethendil gazes off into the night. He begins to sing softly to himself. "I would have a look from this high place. Will anyone accompany me? Perhaps, we will catch sight of Menelvagor, the Swordsman of the Sky!"*


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

"Aye, Master Elf," Belegon replied, "I happily share watch with you.  Your keen Elf eyes shall aide us well.  I would also look upon the Swordsman with you.  To see him would surely be a sign of good fortune to begin our journey together."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 28, 2003)

Arador wacthes the interaction between Lanwi and Eidar with a grim look upon his face, then relaxes when both go to sleep. 

He turns and says to Ethendil (_in Sindar_), "I will watch the sky with you, Ethendil. Perhaps we will also glimpse Earendil, my kinsman of old and the Silmaril of Feanor in the sky this Yule night. It would warm my heart to see Gil-Estel in these dark days."

He turns to the rest of the group and says (_in Westron_) "I wish you all a restful night. I will see you off at dawn."


----------



## arador359 (Jan 28, 2003)

_OOC: So the watch schedule as I understand it is as follows:

1st   Lorin and Strabo
2nd  Lanwi and Eidar
3rd   Ethendil and Belegon
4th   Valangil and Sirandir

Assuming this is correct, the night goes by quietly until the middle of the 2nd watch. This is when Lanwi hears muffled noises from down the hill on the side you came up. What actions does Lanwi take at this point?_


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 30, 2003)

Strabo dreams peacefully, his head full of visions of meat pies, ale and warm fires.

_ooc Had to bump it- we gotta stay on the front page_


----------



## arador359 (Jan 30, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *OOC: So the watch schedule as I understand it is as follows:
> 
> 1st   Lorin and Strabo
> 2nd  Lanwi and Eidar
> ...




_OOC: At about the same time that Lanwi hears the muffled noises, both Sirandir and Ethendil hear them as well. What are their actions?_


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 31, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *Assuming this is correct, the night goes by quietly until the middle of the 2nd watch. This is when Lanwi hears muffled noises from down the hill on the side you came up. What actions does Lanwi take at this point? *




Lanwi carefully takes up his spear and quietly alerts Eidar. He walks to the edge of the firelight towards the noises, and peers in that direction, searching for the source.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 31, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lanwi carefully takes up his spear and quietly alerts Eidar. He walks to the edge of the firelight towards the noises, and peers in that direction, searching for the source. *




Your fire is sheltered so as not to be visible from the bottom of the hill so you move to the edge of the ruins. 

In the faint light of the moon, you see two figures near the bottom of the hill close to your original campsite. they are standing beside a small wagon. One appears to be sniffing 1st the air, and then the ground near the fire site. The other is standing by the wagon and says in badly accented Westron, 

"come on you mangy mongrel, we don't have all night. It's just an old campsite." 

The other figure turns and says something you can't understand. About this time, Eidar moves up next to you. What are your actions now?


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 31, 2003)

Hearing the muffled noises, Ethendil moves to the edge of the ruins near Lanwi and Eidar.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 31, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your fire is sheltered so as not to be visible from the bottom of the hill so you move to the edge of the ruins.
> 
> ...




Lanwi attempts to creep as stealthily as possible towards the figures to get a better look, taking care not to cross their line of sight, if possible. He keeps Eidar in sight, gesturing for him - and any others - to not bunch up. Once he finds a better spot where he can watch them and maintain cover, he will observe the figures and the wagon intently.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 31, 2003)

Eidar decides to not risk sneaking to a better vantage point whilst clad in mail and instead goes about quietly shaking the rest of the company awake. He then returns to a vantage point where he can see both the figures at the old campsite and his sneaking companions.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2003)

Sirandir will make his way down the hill as silently as possible, bow in hand. He will descend in a different spot than Lanwi and use his elven sight to try and make out the situation in advance.

_OOC: I had a chance to look over the character arador and everything looks good as far as I can tell._


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Valangil takes up Dagorist and moves stealthily to the rim of the hill to get a better view of the duo.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 1, 2003)

Lorin wakes up groggily complaining about not enough sleep.  When told what is going on, he picks up his axe and hangs back near the fire, waiting for more word on the commotion.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

Arador wakens quickly and nods silently then moves to the shadows near Valangil. He watches Lanwi and Sirandir as they move down the slope and quietly readies his bow.


_Once Lanwi and Sirandir have moved down about half way down the hill, the following happens: 

1 - You have each reached a point where cover begins to get sparse. The distance to the wagon is about 500 ft.

2 - Sirandir sees that the figure nearest the wagon is a man dressed in a style of black leather armor he does not recognise. This man is of above average height (close to Eidar's height) and is slightly dark in complexion. He carries a curved sword (sheathed) and a whip (in his right hand). The other figure looks both mannish and orcish if that is possible. He is in ragged clothing and carries a handaxe and a dagger. He is sniffing the air and looks suspicious.

3 - The black clad figure yells at the other "I said MOVE you worthless piece of filth. Anorien will turn us both into book bindings if we are late with these supplies." He accents this by cracking the whip across the other's back. The ragged figure turns and snarls at him.

What are your actions?_


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *What are your actions? *




_The bulk of the above applies primarily to Lanwi and Sirandir due to their position. Everyone else can glean pieces of the information and everyone hears both the shouts and the crack of the whip. What are your actions based on this._


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 1, 2003)

Strabo wakes with somes difficulty, but even half awake, sees the concern of Eidar and the others. Concerned, he follows Eidar toward the edge of the camp. As he does, he pulls out a throwing stone from his bag. 

As he hears the crack of the whip, he flinches, and prepares for the worse, imagining nazgul springing from the darkness.

_'Should have slept in my armor'_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 1, 2003)

Lanwi tries to catch the eye of Sirandir, and gestures for him to hold his position. Lanwi then cuts stealthily across the hillside in the direction he first came when coming to Weathertop, keeping cover, until he can find a place to go to the foot of the hill. He will then walk the same path towards the old campsite. If spotted, or when he comes into hailing distance, he will call out in Dunlending: "I am a Dunlending from the South. I've come looking for someone to sell my spear to, but there are too few friends of the Dark Lord hereabouts. I look for one named Anorien." Lanwi stands alert, but not obviously threatening, resting on his spear, and awaits the reply of the figures.

_OOC: Hey, if they kill me, I'll make sure not to give away the position of the others _


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

Sirandir is just about to call out and demand the release of the orcish one when Lanwi gestures to him. The elf readies his bow and uses the distraction that Lanwi provides to move ever closer to the pair near the wagon.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Lanwi tries to catch the eye of Sirandir, and gestures for him to hold his position. Lanwi then cuts stealthily across the hillside in the direction he first came when coming to Weathertop, keeping cover, until he can find a place to go to the foot of the hill. He will then walk the same path towards the old campsite. If spotted, or when he comes into hailing distance, he will call out in Dunlending: "I am a Dunlending from the South. I've come looking for someone to sell my spear to, but there are too few friends of the Dark Lord hereabouts. I look for one named Anorien." Lanwi stands alert, but not obviously threatening, resting on his spear, and awaits the reply of the figures.
> 
> OOC: Hey, if they kill me, I'll make sure not to give away the position of the others  *




_As Lanwi starts moving across the hillside and Sirandir inches closer, the Orcish one makes a half move for his axe then stops and says "I smell man, horse, elf, and dwarf, and maybe one of those little pipsqueeks from Bree. They was close, maybe still here." 

The other spits and says "Bah!! It was probably some of those dirty rangers. Forget about them and get back in the wagon. We are already going to be late with the supplies. I want to make another 7 leagues before the sun comes up."

The sniffer looks around and sniffs the air one last time then gets back into the wagon -  grumbling something unintelligible. The black clad man spits again and gets in the wagon as well. 

About this time is when Lanwi gets to the bottom of the hill and starts up the path. 

What's next?_


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Valangil grows agitated when he sees Lanwi leave.  He raises a brow to Arador when he spouts his gibberish in Dunlanish, with the one clear name of Anorien.  He then settles in to watch the camps reaction.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Beregon waits at the campfire and uses the time Lanwi is scouting to get into his chain shirt as quietly as possible.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 1, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> About this time is when Lanwi gets to the bottom of the hill and starts up the path.
> 
> What's next? *




_OOC: Lanwi will still do what I mention above._


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 1, 2003)

Lorin joins Beregon in getting into a chain shirt and moves up towards Eidar, being careful not to make noise.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Lanwi will still do what I mention above. *




_Both figures turn immediately at hearing Lanwi. The armor clad man reaches down under the wagon seat and pulls out a bow and nocks an arrow. 

The ragged one jumps from the wagon and pulls his axe - sniffing the air again and says (in Dunnish) "Why are you here. There is much plunder and meat in the south." The other says in the same language, "How do you know about Anorien. Come closer you stinking savage. So I can see you better."

What everyone's actions now?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 1, 2003)

"What the hell is the Hillman doing? He's going to get himself killed", Eidars mutters under his breath. 

He grabs his shield and weapons and moves towards the path down from the hilltop. 



_If there is a path down which is out of view of the road Eidar will move down this with haste, otherwise he will [attempt to] creep stealthily down the path Lanwi followed._


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *"What the hell is the Hillman doing? He's going to get himself killed", Eidars mutters under his breath.
> 
> He grabs his shield and weapons and moves towards the path down from the hilltop.
> 
> ...




After hearing the exchange between the two strangers and Lanwi, Arador grunts and puts away his bow. He turns to Valangil and says "guide the others down quietly. I believe our mountain friend has them distracted, but may be in danger." he starts to move stealthily down the hill, but stops and cringes at a sound off to his right and turns to see Eidar slip on a loose rock as he sneaks down a narrow path. 

_Eidar: there is a path hidden from the road, but it is fairly dark as you move along it. You slip and catch yourself as you step on a loose rock, but there is some noise from falling and shifting debris. Everyone still looking at the wagon hears the noise, then sees the Orcish figure suddenly turn and look up the hill. He says "What was that?"_


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 1, 2003)

Lorin whispers to Strabo, "Stay near me, little one. I shall keep you safe."  He then asks what is going on.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

Sirandir will get as close as he can without being seen. As soon as he sees the armor-clad one draw his bow, Sirandir does the same. The elf holds his arrow as the two exchange words with Lanwi, but at the first sign that things have taken a turn for the worse, he will fire on the one in armor.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 1, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Both figures turn immediately at hearing Lanwi. The armor clad man reaches down under the wagon seat and pulls out a bow and nocks an arrow.
> 
> ...




"Aye, there is much plunder to the south. But I came here just as you did; there are more important matters than plunder. A headman told me to seek Anorien. And I'm not stinking - I just bathed in a stream this morning," Lanwi chuckles.

When the two fgures he was speaking to react to the sound on the hill, Lanwi will use the opportunity to back off a bit and find coverage. "I come to sell my spear to you and you ambush me? One would think you need all the spears you can find in these lands. Point that arrow elsewhere."


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 1, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Lorin whispers to Strabo, "Stay near me, little one. I shall keep you safe."  He then asks what is going on. *




Strabo  nods at the dwarf. "Eidar, Lanwi and the elves see something-and I just heard the crack of a whip. More than this I know not." he whispers.

Cautiously, he stays with Lorin as Eidar moves down the hillside. Out of habit, Strabo sniffs the air for any hint of danger.

_(observe:scent +4+2 spec bonus=+6)._


----------



## arador359 (Feb 1, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Aye, there is much plunder to the south. But I came here just as you did; there are more important matters than plunder. A headman told me to seek Anorien. And I'm not stinking - I just bathed in a stream this morning," Lanwi chuckles.
> 
> When the two fgures he was speaking to react to the sound on the hill, Lanwi will use the opportunity to back off a bit and find coverage. "I come to sell my spear to you and you ambush me? One would think you need all the spears you can find in these lands. Point that arrow elsewhere." *




_On seeing and hearing his companion react to the noise, the bowman turns and points his bow up the hill and draws back the string - apparently preparing to fire. The ragged one darts up the hill about 20 feet, sniffing the air and growling, "I smell Elf and Man. Close. Now."

What are the next actions?_


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2003)

Valangil motions to alert the camp, then prepares to engage the enemy with Dargist.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 2, 2003)

Lanwi moves closer to the figure with the bow. "Perhaps my spear can do some good here!" he says.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 2, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> On seeing and hearing his companion react to the noise, the bowman turns and points his bow up the hill and draws back the string - apparently preparing to fire. The ragged one darts up the hill about 20 feet, sniffing the air and growling, "I smell Elf and Man. Close. Now."
> 
> What are the next actions? *




"Call off your hound and drop your bow now or your life will become considerably shorter than it already was," Sirandir says as he stands with his arrow still aimed at the one in armor. He keeps one eye scanning for the actions of the ragged orcish one as well.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 2, 2003)

At Sirandir's words, Lanwi moves within striking range of the figure with the bow, then laughs and speaks: "Ah, whip-man, my acting days have run past! The eyes of the Eldest see in the dark more keenly than mine. Lay down your bow, and you will live to see the sun rise! You are outnumbered."


----------



## arador359 (Feb 2, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Call off your hound and drop your bow now or your life will become considerably shorter than it already was," Sirandir says as he stands with his arrow still aimed at the one in armor. He keeps one eye scanning for the actions of the ragged orcish one as well. *




_As soon as he hears Sirandir, the armor clad figure fires his arrow in the direction of the elf - the shot misses wildly and he draws and nocks another. The ragged figure charges up the hill directly toward Sirandir at the same time. 

*we are now in combat rounds - 6 seconds and, generally, two actions each round* 

Lanwi is close enough to the wagon to act now. Those of you already moving down the hill will be able to enage in armed combat next round - ranged combat this round if you have a weapon ready. those at the crest of the hill will take two rounds to reach armed combat range, ranged combat now is possible but the range is extreme.

What are the nest set of actions?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2003)

Cursing under his breath, Eidar abandons his failed attempt at secrecy and makes for the base of the hill by the shortest route possible. He will move to intercept the goblin-man that is advancing on Sirandir and will ready his axe and shield.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 2, 2003)

"Your eyes are as bad as your decisions, I see" Sirandir says as he releases his arrow at the armored one as soon as he sees that one release himself. Then the elf drops to one knee as he knocks and fires on the ragged one charging at him.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

Belegon raced down the mountain, intent on engaging the foe in personal combat and aiding his companion.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 2, 2003)

Strabo sees all the activity around him. "Come Lorin, we must help, if we can. The men and elves should not face this alone." 

The hobbit will stay at the crest of the hill and throw the stone in his hand at the ragged figure. Then he will attempt to duck beneath whatever cover is available to avoid return missile fire.

_Ranged combat:thrown stones +13 +3 nimbleness +2 spec bonus=+18, -2 to TN for hobbits small size_


----------



## Doug Justice (Feb 2, 2003)

Ethendil rushes down the hill. When he gets within range, he sings out in a clear voice *"talailye thonde arda!"*

_OOC: Ethendil is casting Spellbinding upon the nearest foe. If he reaches the area in time._


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 2, 2003)

"Stay here Master Strabo, they will not make it past me."  At that, Lorin charges down the hill to the nearest foe, preparing to swing his axe.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2003)

Valangil runs down the hill to engage with Dagorist, leaving all stealth behind he says "come friends the enemy is at hand."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 2, 2003)

Lanwi grows grim as he lunges at the archer with his spear. "I see murder is on your mind tonight! There is still time to set aside your bow and speak with us!"


----------



## arador359 (Feb 2, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Lanwi grows grim as he lunges at the archer with his spear. "I see murder is on your mind tonight! There is still time to set aside your bow and speak with us!" *




_*Here is the sequence of events based on everyone's stated actions and each character's initiative*

Arador and Valangil race down the slope toward the combat as Sirandir releases his first arrow, shooting the bowman through the throat. Sirandir then nocks and fires a second arrow with blinding speed, hitting the orcish figure in the chest as he charges ever closer to the elf. 

Strabo throws his stone, hitting the orcish one squarely in the forehead, then ducks behind a block of stone. Belegon and Eidar rush down the slope behind Arador and Valangil while Ethendil moves down the hill and sings out in a clear voice *"talailye thonde arda!"*

Lorin rushes along behind the others as he readies his axe. Lanwi hesitates for a second upon seeing Sirandir's arrow strike his foe, but, seeing the bowman stubbornly try to draw his bow, thrusts his spear into a gap in the black armor - striking a mighty blow to his opponent. 

The bowman drops his bow and collapses - falling from the wagon. The goblin-man staggers back from the dual hits and falls to his knees. He then appears to be held in some fashion and stays on his kness. 

*end of round one*

What are the next set of actions?_


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 2, 2003)

Strabo smiles at his hit. Seeing there is no return fire and feeling foolish ducking behind the stone, he raises his head up and pulls out another projectile. However, he sees the two strangers prone and surrounded, he delays firing. 

_Strabo will delay his action unless the two intruders look to resist further._


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 2, 2003)

Lanwi approaches the bowman, kicking his bow out of reach. He puts his spear to the man's throat, and looks to see if he is wearing any other weapons. After he determines this, he checks to see if the man still lives.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

When Belegon reaches the scene of the combat, he will put down any resisting enemies.  If no enemies resist, he will assist in questioning any who still live.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 2, 2003)

_Everyone reaches the old campsite soon after the goblin-man falls to his knees (except Strabo who stayed higher up the hill). Neither opponent appears to be in any condition to offer resistance. The bowman does not move at all, even when Lanwi disarms him; while the orcish one is apparently held by some invisible force, though, even if he weren't, he doesn't appear to be in any condition to offer resistance. He has a visible dent in his forehead and Sirandir's arrow pierced his chest through and through. 

Lanwi notices that the bowman appears to be dead. He has a gaping wound in his throat and the left side of his chest is caved in from the spear thrust Lanwi gave him.

At this point, the ragged one looks about at the group surrounding and laughs, though his laughter turns into a rattling cough and says, "I knew I smelled you. No matter, you've done in me and that fool, Malik, but the Witch will get you." He stops and cackles again. The cackle turns into a rattling attempt to breathe and he slumps forward, crumpling to the ground. 

*Ethendil, you did not release your hold so he is apparently dead.*

What's next?_


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 3, 2003)

"I took nary a swing at the enemy." Lorin groans, "They fall as easily as the orcs in Moria."  He then goes to search the wagon.


----------



## Doug Justice (Feb 3, 2003)

Ethendil releases the spellbinding. He then moves around the perimeter of the wagon looking and listening for any other disturbances.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 3, 2003)

Lanwi looks unsettled for a moment. "I gave him warning. I asked for his surrender. He had to know he had the disadvantage.  Could he fear the one he serves so much that he would fight on in the face of overwhelming odds?"

Lanwi kneels beside the man. He checks to see if the man carries anything, and shows anything he finds to the others.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 3, 2003)

Strabo watches from above. Seeing Ethendil on guard, the hobbit looks around from his vantage point for any other signs of danger.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 3, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *"I took nary a swing at the enemy." Lorin groans, "They fall as easily as the orcs in Moria."  He then goes to search the wagon. *




_In the wagon you find many sacks of flour and kegs of salt meat, ale and wine. You also find several sets of tools such as one may use for excavation work. In a small chest, you find fine cosmetics and oils carefully wrapped in soft fabric._


----------



## arador359 (Feb 3, 2003)

Doug Justice said:
			
		

> *Ethendil releases the spellbinding. He then moves around the perimeter of the wagon looking and listening for any other disturbances. *




_You see and hear nothing but the activities of your companions and the wickering and stamping of the single horse that draws the wain. He appears to be quite lathered and getting cold._


----------



## arador359 (Feb 3, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Lanwi looks unsettled for a moment. "I gave him warning. I asked for his surrender. He had to know he had the disadvantage.  Could he fear the one he serves so much that he would fight on in the face of overwhelming odds?"
> 
> Lanwi kneels beside the man. He checks to see if the man carries anything, and shows anything he finds to the others. *




_He wears black scale mail armor over a tunic, black leather leggings and black boots of a design you have never seen. In addition to his bow, he has a curved sword, a dagger, and the whip for weapons. In a pouch on his belt, you find two pieces of paper - one significantly larger than the other which resembles the map you saw earlier in the night, and several pieces of copper and silver. You also find a wrapped up piece of what looks like dried fish in the pouch as well._


----------



## arador359 (Feb 3, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Strabo watches from above. Seeing Ethendil on guard, the hobbit looks around from his vantage point for any other signs of danger. *




_You see no obvious signs of danger as far as you can see, but you do notice that it is starting to snow and getting heavy fairly quickly._


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 3, 2003)

Lorin exits the wagon holding bottle of ale.  "Looks like we shall not come out empty handed."  He then tells the others what he found in the wagon.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 3, 2003)

While others do their stated actions, Arador examines both bodies and the wagon. He then inspects the ground surrounding the wagon and the road in both directions for about 50 yards. While he is doing this it begins to snow heavily. 

When he returns, he says, "They were traveling alone. This one," indicating the goblinish man, "apparently caught our scent." Turning to Belegon, he says - indicating the bowman, "look at the armor and sword of that one. Does it tell his homeland?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 3, 2003)

Eidar nudges the corpse of the goblin-man with his foot and muses aloud, "What manner of man is this?"

Eidar then turns to Lanwi. "At first I thought this was one of your folk, but on inspection that is obviously not so. My apologies."

He shakes his head scornfully but his voice is tinged with mirth, "A question though hillman, what exactly were you trying to do?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 3, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Lanwi looks unsettled for a moment. "I gave him warning. I asked for his surrender. He had to know he had the disadvantage.  Could he fear the one he serves so much that he would fight on in the face of overwhelming odds?"*




"Only misplaced bravery or true fear could make one act so foolishly," Sirandir says as he stares down at the dead body. "We both tried to give him quarter, but he took none. Of course, something," he looks this time at the questioning Eidar, "made your ruse to gather information fall quite short."

_OOC: Does Sirandir recognize any of the markings on the man or what type of creature the other one is?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 3, 2003)

"Aye, 'tis true. Once again my apologies to you Lanwi. The riders of Rohan were bred for open battle not skulking in the dark like Dunlen..."

Eidar has the good grace to blush.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 3, 2003)

Lanwi shrugs, embarassed. "I thought to discover their intent. Since many assume my people side with the Dark Mountain, I thought - perhaps hoped is a better word - that such assumptions would apply to these two also. If they saw me as a potential ally, perhaps they would have been free with their words. Being despised could well have an up side!" he laughs, ruefully.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 3, 2003)

Valangil replies "indeed friend, it is best to know your enemy, I gone so far as to learn the tounge of mine own."


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 3, 2003)

Strabo scampers down the hillside and joins the others. He stops by Eidar and gazes at the bodies. "What are those?" he asks, curious. "Orcs? Men?"

The hobbit spies Lorin with the bottle. He quickly pads over to the dwarf and looks at the bottle. "What do you have Master Dwarf? May I see? Perhaps identifying their supplies can tell us where these men were from....or if the food is, um, edible."

_Strabo will examine the wine bottle and the things found in the wagon to see if he recognizes their source (wine vintage,origin, etc..)_


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *When he returns, he says, "They were traveling alone. This one," indicating the goblinish man, "apparently caught our scent." Turning to Belegon, he says - indicating the bowman, "look at the armor and sword of that one. Does it tell his homeland?" *




Belegon kneels and looks closely at the bowman.  "What manner of man is this?" the Dunadan mused.

_OOC:  I'll use any relevant Lore abilities to identify the man's origin and any other details that can be found._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2003)

Sirandir will give some of his water to the shivering horse and turn to Eidar, "Is there anything you can do for him, horselord?"

The elf then turns to Lanwi, "Might I see those pieces of paper the man was carrying?" He examines the map to see if any locations are marked and inspects the other piece of paper to see what it is. When he is done, he shares his findings with the group. "I'll hold onto these if nobody has any objections," he says and then puts them in his pouch.

"You all should really find some shelter from this snow," Sirandir finally observes.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 7, 2003)

"I don't know if the food is edible, but it's hard to go wrong with ale, Master Underhill."  Lorin takes a drink.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally spoken by Sirandir _
> *
> "Is there anything you can do for him, horselord?"
> 
> *




Eidar looks over the horse and shakes his head. "The poor thing has been poorly treated. Unless we plan to tarry and nurse it back to health there is little we can do. I suggest we feed it and turn it loose back towards Bree. Hopefully it will find a new owner who will treat it better."

Eidar unhitches the horse from the cart and then attempts to jury-rig a feed bag from one of the grain sacks. He then tends to the horse's hooves and mouth, steers it towards the west and whacks it on the rump sending it trotting off.

"Come, let us return to our camp and Sirandir can tell us what there is to tell from these papers."


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 8, 2003)

After handing Sirandir the papers, Lanwi walks back up the hill a ways to continue his watch. As he gazes out across the increasingly snow-shrouded landscape, he chuckles to himself, but without humor: "I believe this is gong to be a long night."


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 8, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *"I don't know if the food is edible, but it's hard to go wrong with ale, Master Underhill."  Lorin takes a drink. *




The hobbit crinkles his nose as the dwarf drinks from the bottle. "You are brave indeed Lorin to drink from a bottle possessed by a goblin-man. Who knows what that is-it could be poisoned." For a moment Strabo looks on with real concern. 

Then, a moment later he adds,"Umm how is it ?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

bump


----------

